# thirst, headache, anxiety...



## bluesmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm hoping someone might have a suggestion about what's going on with me. Since Saturday (when I consumed much more sugar than usual - usually very low sugar for me), I've been super thirsty, anxious, fatigued and had headaches off and on. I took 50mg synthroid this am instead of 75mg (thinking it may be hyperthyroid). But when I check my pulse it's around 59 beats per minute which leads me to believe I may not be hyper after all. 
I see a new doctor (a reproductive endo) on March 13th who I'm hoping will dose based on symptoms and FT3 and FT4 unlike my current endo who's strictly into TSH.
My pain symptoms haven't improved nor have I noticed any other big changes recently. My last TSH blood test was 0.18 (don't have the range in front of me). That was around Christmas time.
My brief history is that I started Synthroid in late August, diagnosed with Hashimoto's, very high antibodies, lots of hip, neck, shoulder area pain.
Thanks in advance for any advice you might have for me.
Carolyn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluesmom said:


> I'm hoping someone might have a suggestion about what's going on with me. Since Saturday (when I consumed much more sugar than usual - usually very low sugar for me), I've been super thirsty, anxious, fatigued and had headaches off and on. I took 50mg synthroid this am instead of 75mg (thinking it may be hyperthyroid). But when I check my pulse it's around 59 beats per minute which leads me to believe I may not be hyper after all.
> I see a new doctor (a reproductive endo) on March 13th who I'm hoping will dose based on symptoms and FT3 and FT4 unlike my current endo who's strictly into TSH.
> My pain symptoms haven't improved nor have I noticed any other big changes recently. My last TSH blood test was 0.18 (don't have the range in front of me). That was around Christmas time.
> My brief history is that I started Synthroid in late August, diagnosed with Hashimoto's, very high antibodies, lots of hip, neck, shoulder area pain.
> ...


Carolyn; sometimes we have more than one thing going on. Sad, but true.

Consider diabetes, high blood pressure and maybe cortisol. Diabetes would be the first thing I would look at.


----------



## bluesmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Andros - I really value your opinion. My grandmother had diabetes and I had gestational diabetes so I know it's a possibility. Fortunately, I held on to the accucheck so will do some blood sugar checks with that.
I hope this new endo next month is good. Thanks again.
Carolyn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluesmom said:


> Thanks Andros - I really value your opinion. My grandmother had diabetes and I had gestational diabetes so I know it's a possibility. Fortunately, I held on to the accucheck so will do some blood sugar checks with that.
> I hope this new endo next month is good. Thanks again.
> Carolyn


Sounds like it may be diabetes. Be careful; clearly you know what to do. You don't want to land in the ER.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

I also had Gestational Diabetes and became very thirsty when I had it. I hope that it is not diabetes but I would get checked for sure just to make sure that your sugars are controlled. Good luck!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Make sure your testing strips haven't expired.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

When I was really hypo I complained to my Doc that I was excessvely thirsty. Doc assured my that was a normal symptom of being hypo. But please keep a close watch over your blood sugar levels.


----------



## bluesmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for the feedback everyone. 
Based on the a1c test, it's looking hopeful that I don't have diabetes - phew! I'm hoping my new endo will do some further testing around that to actually rule it out (I no longer trust just one blood test). I had my tsh tested on Friday and my current endo's office is still refusing to test Ft3 and Ft4. I'm interested to see what my tsh was on Friday anyway.
I think at this point I have a nasty virus of some kind and maybe that's what I was feeling earlier this week. I firmly believe all the sugar I ate last Saturday contributed to how I was feeling so I'll stick to eating low sugar as usual.
And, yes, the test strips were old! Luckily I figured that out pretty early on because I was reading 215 2 hours post dinner and that wouldn't have been good at all!
Thanks again to everyone for being here in these crazy moments!
Carolyn


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

One A1C test ought to be enough for 3 months. That test measures the last 90 days.

What was the result?


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I am thirsty all. the. time. I think this is also a side effect of the replacement t4 (or can be) and sugar also makes me thirsty. I think you're probably right that if you're usually low sugar, the indulgence can leave you with a sugar hangover-- one you'd be more aware of since you don't typically take a lot.


----------

